# Western Motorhome Show, Three Counties Showground, Malvern



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

We have been made aware today that the dates for the Show at Malvern which have been published as 8th, 9th and 10th August 2008 have now been changed to one week later, i.e. 15th, 16th and 17th. You might want to confirm with Warners that this is so, Lady J.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you polo we are on the case :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

any update Jacquie on the correct dates ?

gary


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

We act as peggers/marshalls for Warner's and have been asked would we be available for the show weekend of 15/17th August, and the previous week to undertake duties, instead of the weekend, 8th/10 etc. Three Counties showground has moved the date of the show forward by one week. We presume that Lady J is still awaiting confirmation from Warners.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As of yet we have had nothing from Warners they have not sent out the club booking forms yet and their website has not been updated for next years shows, as Polo is a Warners marshal I would think that the dates he has said 15th to 17th August will probably be the Western Show weekend.


Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

decisions, decisions, I want to coincide my return from france with a few days at this show .ie. get off the ferry at dover and come straight to this show. So Im looking at booking my france ferrys and the mrs will kill me if i miss this show.....


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I have just had this reply from Warners regarding The Western Show at Malvern 2008:-
------------------------------------------------------------------

"Hi Jenny,

Unfortunately we have had a problem with Malvern, they hadn't book the same date for us as we had!

So it will now be the 15th - 17th August, sorry for the mess up, it is causing us a right headache!

Best Regards"

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope this helps you organise your ferry bookings.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks Jenny
It was more than my lifes worth to mess up the dates so the other half missed this show


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Glad that the dates are definitely confirmed and that we were able to stop any other hiccups for other MHF's. Look forward to seeing you at Malvern or maybe at one of the earlier Warner's shows :wink: :wink:


----------

